# Inspiring Fly Fishing Video



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been surfing quite a bit of fly fishing related sites. TFO has a couple of benefit rods that they build. One is called Project Healing Waters, Healing Those Who Serve. I originally started looking at it because it had a resemblance to the TiCrX at about $100 less. Next thing I know I was exploring the Project Healing Waters web site and ran across their video. Its very moving and it reminds me that anyone who can channel their love for fishing into something more important, something that helps others deserves our praise and admiration. 

Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing, Inc. is dedicated to the physical and emotional rehabilitation of disabled active duty military personnel and veterans through fly fishing and fly tying education and outings.

Enjoy the video.

http://www.projecthealingwaters.org/html/videos/video.html


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

very good! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Tom,enjoyed that with sunday morning coffee!Amen


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice i can't believe the guy fishing with the attached arm very cool


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

After seeing that, I have no excuse...thanks for sharing it.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That was a great video. Not to come across as "obtuse" but it got me thinking. If you had gonna lose a limb, would you chose an arm or a leg? I choose leg.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Not to come across as "obtuse" but it got me thinking. If you had gonna lose a limb, would you chose an arm or a leg? I choose leg.


Incredibly inappropriate [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif] Now go make a donation to redeem yourself.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Not to come across as "obtuse" but it got me thinking. If you had gonna lose a limb, would you chose an arm or a leg? I choose leg.
> 
> 
> Incredibly inappropriate [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif] Now go make a donation to redeem yourself.


I was being serious. After a few of us watched that at work yesterday we got to talkin and even though I felt bad for all of them I felt worse for the guys who lost arms. Prosthetic legs are pretty good these days. I just figued I would ask you all to see what you thought. Wasnt trying to be inappropriate.


----------

